# Rew with Tascam US-144mkII Problem?



## redliner (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm trying to install the driver for the Tascam and after I hit install driver it asks what language and I picked English and got this (Your user account must have administrator privileges to install drivers). Whats going on? It wont do anything else. OS is Windows 7. Thanks


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

That sounds like something that needs to be changed in your computer, to make you the administrator. 

However, Googling “tascam us 144 windows 7” shows people have reported some compatibility issues. Try downloading v1.12 drivers from Tascam.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## redliner (Jul 1, 2008)

No v1.12 on Tascam's site. The latest version is 2.02.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I assume that one didn't work?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## torceador (Sep 8, 2010)

redliner,

I haven't had that message merely installing drivers, but I have had it come up installing Cakewalk Sonar. If the PC is your personal one, try right clicking the install icon and selecting 'Run as .. Administrator' from the list. (You would need to know the administrator password) If your PC is on a company network, just ask your MIS person to log on as administrator and install the driver for you. It doesn't sound like a compatability problem, but a rights problem.

torceador


----------



## shadowlight (Mar 3, 2007)

Hello,

Right click on the installation executable and select runas administrator. The problem should go away.


----------

